# My attempt at drawing my Betta (:



## Indigo Betta

Here's a drawing I did of my lovely Indigo, I am quite pleased with this one. :-D

If you like I could have a go at some of your fiishies, but because I find it quite difficult, only one at a time.


----------



## Skyewillow

That's REALLY good, Indigo!!


----------



## eemmais

That's amazing!! :shock: Heres my betta, scooter.


----------



## Fenghuang

Very pretty. I like how you drew the fins. ^^


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank you everyone:-D

It took me a while.


----------



## Indigo Betta

eemmais said:


> That's amazing!! :shock: Heres my betta, scooter.


I'll have a try at Scooter. Might take me a while though. I'll post him when he's done and then I can take some more requests.;-)


----------



## eemmais

Okay, thanks! Take your time, I can wait


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

THAT'S SO GOOD!!!! I want your skill! Haha


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> THAT'S SO GOOD!!!! I want your skill! Haha



thanks Hadoken Kitty:-D


----------



## madmonahan

That is so amazing Indigo!!!! It looks absolutely fantastic!! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> That is so amazing Indigo!!!! It looks absolutely fantastic!! :-D


thanks:-D i'll hopefully have time to take more requests after i've done scooter


----------



## Perry the platypus

That is better than me!!!! May you do Perry? Please put me at the end of the list and take your time. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perry the platypus said:


> That is better than me!!!! May you do Perry? Please put me at the end of the list and take your time. I'm in no hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78928



i can do perry for you next after scooter


----------



## Indigo Betta

Scooter is finished, :-D I'll start working on Perry now.

Hope you like him eemmais.


----------



## eemmais

Wow!!!!!! Thank you very, very much! It's perfect!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow, Indigo!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

eemmais said:


> Wow!!!!!! Thank you very, very much! It's perfect!!!!


You're welcome, I'm happy you like it so much


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can I have one of Maggie after you do Perry's?


----------



## Indigo Betta

rubinthebetta said:


> Can I have one of Maggie after you do Perry's?
> View attachment 79138



sure, i've nearly done Perry, I'll do Maggie next:-D


----------



## cookiemonster3180

Whoa you are such a great artist I love love love it!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

cookiemonster3180 said:


> Whoa you are such a great artist I love love love it!!!



thank you


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I should be getting my newer fish in the mail soon! Can you draw them for me when I get them!?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I should be getting my newer fish in the mail soon! Can you draw them for me when I get them!?



of course what type of betta will it be ?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

both will be males. :3


----------



## Indigo Betta

Just to let you guys know that I haven't forgotten your pictures, I am having technical problems with the scanner.

Oh how I love computers :sarcastic:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

lol np


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'm back :wave:


----------



## Indigo Betta

And here's Maggie.

I found her really difficult. I hope she's okay for you and that I got her colors right.

Just to let you know Perry the Platypus, I haven't forgotten about your fish, she still needs some tweaking.


----------



## Skyewillow

You're very good, Indigo!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Skyewillow said:


> You're very good, Indigo!


Thank you :smile:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, it's okay. I can't WAIT!!! SQUEEEEEE!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Indigo Betta said:


> And here's Maggie.
> 
> I found her really difficult. I hope she's okay for you and that I got her colors right.
> 
> Just to let you know Perry the Platypus, I haven't forgotten about your fish, she still needs some tweaking.


Thank you! It's amazing!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've finished Perry

Hope you like her ;-)


----------



## bettabetter

Really pretty!! I drew my betta Leo too  but it's not that good...

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5653&pictureid=36060


----------



## Indigo Betta

bettabetter said:


> Really pretty!! I drew my betta Leo too  but it's not that good...
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5653&pictureid=36060



good job! i like the way you drawn him


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, my gosh!!! What a nice betta!!!!! Thank you! :thankyou:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

pleaseeeee?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> pleaseeeee?



okay i'll do him when i get time 

btw he's very pretty. Love the variety of colors.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

yay!!!! you're such a great artist! Your drawing and your pixel art....

Thanks! He nipped his fin during the shipping process. Silly boy. T.T


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow! Beautiful fish, Hadoken Kitty. And beautiful artwork, Indigo! Nice job.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> pleaseeeee?


Pablo is finally done! Sorry its taken so long,  I've been really busy. Hope you like him.

BTW would you like a pixel art of him too?;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh I'm psyched to see!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here he is!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Those are amazing! If you ever get time you can do Magic (Sip)


----------



## Indigo Betta

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Those are amazing! If you ever get time you can do Magic (Sip)


Or course I'll do him for you


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> Here he is!!!


Omg that's SO GOOD!!!!! I have to make it my avatar NOW!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Omg that's SO GOOD!!!!! I have to make it my avatar NOW!!!


Thanks, I worked really hard on him. I'm glad you like it so much ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Indigo Betta said:


> Thanks, I worked really hard on him. I'm glad you like it so much ;-)


Totally worth it!!! It looks really good!!!


----------



## bettafishgirl

Lovely! Wish I knew how to draw!


----------



## madmonahan

I know how you like Pappy, so can you please draw him?  
(Sorry it's such a small photo)


----------



## Indigo Betta

yes i'll love to do your Pappy after Magic:-D

and thanks bettafishgirl!!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Magic is finished









Hope you like it BeautifulBetta123.

I am working on Papparica now.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta

You're welcome! :grin:


----------



## Skyewillow

Could you draw Don Quixote for me, please?


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'll do Don Quixote as soon as I finish Pappy :-D


----------



## Skyewillow

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## FeatherStone

The one of Magic is amazing! What are you using to draw/color them?


----------



## Indigo Betta

FeatherStone said:


> The one of Magic is amazing! What are you using to draw/color them?


Thanks :-D
I draw them with pencil then i scan them to the computer and color them with Photoshop.


----------



## JadeAngel

My goodness! I wish I could draw like that! I tried to doodle a bit in highschool, and after hours and hours of re-doing and fixing them... I drew some decent dragons.... but decent to me is bad to someone with skill, hehehe 

I know you have 2 or 3 on your waiting list, but could you please add me to that? My fish, Murasaki no Ryuu (saki for short). I can't find my usb with the photos, but I have a few of him in my album. 

He is a purple feather tail double tail over half moon. He has an irridescent copper on the tips of his tail as the photos show, and his body is greyish purple now. He's my dream Betta 

Take your time please! Your drawings are sooo worth a wait <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

i've just seen him he's very pretty, i'll draw him after i've done the other pictures:-D


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> i've just seen him he's very pretty, i'll draw him after i've done the other pictures:-D


Thank you soo much 

He's camera shy and ontop of that he rarely ever flares, so his pictures never do his tail justice. Funny enough, he won't flare at his temporary room mate (my new green betta), nor at a mirror.... yet he flared at the frog earlier today for a second :roll: hehe


----------



## FeatherStone

I'm still amazed all the coloring is done with photoshop. Im honestly amazed how well they look. When I use photoshop everything looks like a blob xD


----------



## Indigo Betta

Pappy is finished.







Hope you like, really enjoyed doing this one. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

Awesome job!! :-D thanks so so much!


----------



## Indigo Betta

You're welcome, I'm happy you like it!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Really good!


----------



## Indigo Betta

thanks^_^


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

WOW!! That is just BEAUTIFIL!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Can You do peeta for me???
If this doesn't work, there is a link to the photo underneath









http://i48.tinypic.com/a5au1.jpg


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'll do Peeta for you as soon as I can.;-)

Here's the list so far:

1 Spring/Easter Contest winner pic (Well under way )

2 Skyewillow's Don Quixote (started)

3 JadeAngel's Saki

4 PeetaTheBetta's Peeta.

Sorry guys, it might take a while because it takes me a while to get the pictures just right and I want to put my best effort into all of them.


----------



## Skyewillow

no rush!


----------



## JadeAngel

same here <3 take your time


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I am in no rush!! Please take your time.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Don Quixote in finished!









Sorry he took so long

I'll be working on Saki now. ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow

awesome!! great job and thank you bunches!


----------



## Indigo Betta

You're welcome, I'm glad you like!


----------



## JadeAngel

Don Quixote is gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

You did a GREAT job on Don Quixote!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Saki is finished!









Really enjoyed coloring this one, he's a beautiful fish.

I will be working on Peeta now.


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> Saki is finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed coloring this one, he's a beautiful fish.
> 
> I will be working on Peeta now.


OMG! I LOOOOOOOVE it!!!! <3

Thank you so so sooo much :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

your welcome:-D


----------



## newbettaguy

hello Indigo

I have just found this thread and am a brand new Betta owner.. Your work is AMAZING and I would be honored if I could get on your list for a drawing of Lancelot my first betta... Almost named him Indigo


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sure!! i'll do Lancelot after Peeta, he is a very pretty betta


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I can't wait for Peeta! Your drawings are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## newbettaguy

OMG thank you so much Indigo... I will print and display your work proudly? If you can send me the file I have a professional photo printer and would print the drawing on fine stock and frame it. I have a canon pixma pro 9500 printer its a beast for sure.


----------



## Indigo Betta

PeetaTheBetta said:


> I can't wait for Peeta! Your drawings are BEAUTIFUL


Thanks Peeta is next on my list



newbettaguy said:


> OMG thank you so much Indigo... I will print and display your work proudly? If you can send me the file I have a professional photo printer and would print the drawing on fine stock and frame it. I have a canon pixma pro 9500 printer its a beast for sure.


i'm flattered you like them so much:-D I can send the original file using Email if you like or i can upload it with its original resolution to deviantart, unless you know a better way.


----------



## JadeAngel

newbettaguy made a good point with the original file. Could I ask if you might be able to send me mine too, or a link to it? If you need my email, it's just my username, hotmail address. It's awesome that you are being so kind as to draw people's bettas  You definitely have a lot of talent n.n


----------



## Indigo Betta

JadeAngel said:


> newbettaguy made a good point with the original file. Could I ask if you might be able to send me mine too, or a link to it? If you need my email, it's just my username, hotmail address. It's awesome that you are being so kind as to draw people's bettas  You definitely have a lot of talent n.n



sure! i've sent it to you now please tell me if you've received it or not. and Thank you for the nice compliment


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> sure! i've sent it to you now please tell me if you've received it or not. and Thank you for the nice compliment


Got it, and going to the dollar store later to hunt down a nice frame  Thanks!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

JadeAngel said:


> Got it, and going to the dollar store later to hunt down a nice frame  Thanks!!



your welcome! do you mind showing it to me when you frame it, i would love to see it framed


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> your welcome! do you mind showing it to me when you frame it, i would love to see it framed


Found an unused frame in my closet (yay! I didn't feel like driving anyway, lol)

It took me a few tries to get it to print up well as it kept dulling the colors (shhh, don't tell the hubby, he'll kill me for wasting ink, hahaha)

Here's where I put it, it's an 8x10, and and the frame afford the drawing as much space as some of these "betta bowls" afford a live betta :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Yay!!*

yay awesome!!!:-D thank you for sharing:-D


----------



## newbettaguy

Very cool


----------



## crowntaillove3

I know that I was on your list, but my gourami Squirt is so shy he won't have anything to do with the camera! Would you be apposed to doing a guppy?


----------



## Indigo Betta

crowntaillove3 said:


> I know that I was on your list, but my gourami Squirt is so shy he won't have anything to do with the camera! Would you be apposed to doing a guppy?



i can try a guppy, i've never done one before but i can try, please show me a photo of the guppy you would like me to draw.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Sure! Here is my pregnant guppy (at least I think she is pregnant, more details on her in the other fish section, the thread called Free Guppies!) Dalihla.







Thanks!


----------



## bettafishfins

Those drawings are amazing mine usually look like a deformed fish with no head and bubble fins.


----------



## Indigo Betta

crowntaillove3 said:


> Sure! Here is my pregnant guppy (at least I think she is pregnant, more details on her in the other fish section, the thread called Free Guppies!) Dalihla.
> View attachment 104409
> 
> Thanks!


i'll try my best on her



bettafishfins said:


> Those drawings are amazing mine usually look like a deformed fish with no head and bubble fins.


thanks!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Can't wait! For the drawing and her fry!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've finished Peeta!









Hope you like.;-)

Lancelot is next.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## newbettaguy

Wow Peeya looks great yet another amazing job Indigo
YAY Lancelot and I. Can't wait ......


----------



## Destinystar

Your paintings are looking great keep up the good work ! Love the framed one it looks awesome.


----------



## crowntaillove3

What is the order after Lancelot? I'm just curious...


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perseusmom said:


> Your paintings are looking great keep up the good work ! Love the framed one it looks awesome.


Thank you



newbettaguy said:


> Wow Peeya looks great yet another amazing job Indigo
> YAY Lancelot and I. Can't wait ......


Thanks! I'll get on with him ASAP.



crowntaillove3 said:


> What is the order after Lancelot? I'm just curious...


I'm doing your Guppy, Dalihla, after Lancelot then I will waiting for some more requests.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hope you like!!!!









I'll email you a larger image soon!

I'm doing Dalihla next, but I am still taking requests if anyone wants their fish drawn.


----------



## newbettaguy

Wow Indigo he came out beautiful.... Thank you so much... Such an amazing job


----------



## JadeAngel

Lancelot is amazingly accurate!! :shock:

Keep up the beautiful work! ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've emailed your picture newbettaguy.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay! We can't wait! Thanks so much! :yourock:


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo, you've been doing such a wonderful thing making drawings of everyone's bettas for free 

I'd like to do something for you in turn. I make polymer clay figures and have been toying with the idea of doing something betta for a while. (I'm kinda lazy... I'll toy with an idea for many months before lifting a finger, lol)

So I'd like to make you a figure of some kind. You can tell me what you want.

You can choose from...
--3d figure of one of your bettas (it will be about 2-4", haven't made a betta before so it's a guestimate)
--Betta name plaque (will have the name and betta somehow) either to hang or lean on a table (let me know which)
--pendant or magnet 
--keychain (but to be honest, most homemade keychains don't last longer, and it would probably have thinner parts so break easily due to normal keychain wear)

hmmm... or any other idea you might have that can be done with clay and isn't too complicated. You could even do a quick sketch of something you want and I can see if it's doable.

I need a practice subject, so why not one of your bettas and get you something nice in return for all of your kindness? n.n If it turns out nicely I might do commissions in the future here. 

I'll just need your physical address to send it to after I'm done if you want it (just pm it if you do)

So what do you think?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Wow, thanks JadeAngel, that's really kind of you! :-D

Do you think you could make a pendant of my Betta Indigo? There's photos of him in my album.

I've got a really nice silver chain that I could put the pendant on. 

I'll send you pictures of it on the chain. ;-)


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> Wow, thanks JadeAngel, that's really kind of you! :-D
> 
> Do you think you could make a pendant of my Betta Indigo? There's photos of him in my album.
> 
> I've got a really nice silver chain that I could put the pendant on.
> 
> I'll send you pictures of it on the chain. ;-)


Sure  I'll try to get it started tonight, and I'll let you know when it's done


----------



## JadeAngel

Half way done. I normally try to paint as little as possible and use colored clay mostly, but the had didn't want to cooperate, lol :lol:

So I'm heating up the oven now, and I'll paint the head and red wash in the fins when it's out and cool <3

I tried to make it as small as possible but it's difficult to make it small and detailed, so it's about 2"

Just going to shorten his ventrals a little bit before I pop him in n.n


----------



## Indigo Betta

JadeAngel said:


> Half way done. I normally try to paint as little as possible and use colored clay mostly, but the had didn't want to cooperate, lol :lol:
> 
> So I'm heating up the oven now, and I'll paint the head and red wash in the fins when it's out and cool <3
> 
> I tried to make it as small as possible but it's difficult to make it small and detailed, so it's about 2"
> 
> Just going to shorten his ventrals a little bit before I pop him in n.n



its looking beautiful! your extremely talented!


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> its looking beautiful! your extremely talented!


Finished it yesterday, and it's dry today. It's just one sided as a pendant, I will send it out later today as I have to go to the post office anyway 

I hope you don't mind that it's shiny.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank you, its really beautiful and it looks just like Indigo. :-D

You've got some real talent.

I can't wait to wear it and show it off to people!

:thankyou:

ps I haven't forgotten your Guppy Crowntaillove, I'm still working on her, it takes a bit longer for me to draw Guppies.


----------



## JadeAngel

Indigo Betta said:


> Thank you, its really beautiful and it looks just like Indigo. :-D
> 
> You've got some real talent.
> 
> I can't wait to wear it and show it off to people!
> 
> :thankyou:
> 
> ps I haven't forgotten your Guppy Crowntaillove, I'm still working on her, it takes a bit longer for me to draw Guppies.



No problem  I hope you don't mind if I use this one as an example for commissions n.n


----------



## Indigo Betta

JadeAngel said:


> No problem  I hope you don't mind if I use this one as an example for commissions n.n



no i don't mind at all, i'll be happy for you to use it as a example 

be sure to pad the package well when you send him to make sure he stays safe, i'm really looking forward to getting him❤❤


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Wow!!! Thanks so much for Peeta! He looks truley amazing!!! You are a great artist


----------



## Indigo Betta

PeetaTheBetta said:


> Wow!!! Thanks so much for Peeta! He looks truley amazing!!! You are a great artist



your welcome and thank you


----------



## crowntaillove3

:-D Take your time! Thanks so much for trying her!


----------



## Indigo Betta

crowntaillove3 said:


> :-D Take your time! Thanks so much for trying her!



she's nearly ready now:-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Dahlia is finished Really hope you like it! 

Has she had her babies yet?


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'm taking more requests now.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I love her!!! You did a great job!!! Thank you so much! And no, she hasn't had her babies yet. I'll be sure to tell you when she does! 

:thankyou::yourock:


----------



## Indigo Betta

crowntaillove3 said:


> I love her!!! You did a great job!!! Thank you so much! And no, she hasn't had her babies yet. I'll be sure to tell you when she does!
> 
> :thankyou::yourock:


You're welcome  Yes, please let me know when Dahlia has her babies!


----------



## madmonahan

I finally got a decent photo that shows off Destin's colors. 
(Even though it's a bit dark)


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I finally got a decent photo that shows off Destin's colors.
> (Even though it's a bit dark)
> View attachment 109673



yay i needed a request! i'll start work on him soon


----------



## Indigo Betta

just to let you know i haven't forgotten Destin, he's about half way done now sorry its taking a while.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Destin is finished.


Found him difficult that's why it took so long.

Hope you like it.


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you! It looks absolutely fantastic!! :-D :-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

He's so pretty! Once again, Indigo has made a masterpiece! =)


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Thank you! It looks absolutely fantastic!! :-D :-D


your very welcome i'm glad you like it



crowntaillove3 said:


> He's so pretty! Once again, Indigo has made a masterpiece! =)


Thank You^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

i don't have anything to draw now, so you can all feel free to request.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Um... I know you already did one for me, but would you do a dwarf gourami?


----------



## Destinystar

Very nice art work Indigo, Destin looks awesome !


----------



## Indigo Betta

crowntaillove3 said:


> Um... I know you already did one for me, but would you do a dwarf gourami?


yes i can certainly try it might take me a while because i've never done a dwarf gourami before,

could i have a photo of the gourami you would like me to draw?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perseusmom said:


> Very nice art work Indigo, Destin looks awesome !



thanks Perseusmom^_^


----------



## crowntaillove3

Sure! Here is my little Squirt! He is sooooooo camera shy.























Thanks sooooo much for doing another drawing for me! If he is too complicated let me know.


----------



## Indigo Betta

crowntaillove3 said:


> Sure! Here is my little Squirt! He is sooooooo camera shy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sooooo much for doing another drawing for me! If he is too complicated let me know.



aww he's cute and very pretty, i'll try my best on him


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks!!! =)


----------



## Indigo Betta

sorry its taking me so long to do Squirt, i'm having printer troubles again>_<


----------



## crowntaillove3

No problem! Take your time.


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Squirt The Gourami*

i've done Squirt







sorry it took so long


----------



## crowntaillove3

Whoa... He looks AMAZING!!! Thank you sooooo much! Now I just need to figure out a way to get the drawings of Spikefin, Dalihla, AND Squirt onto my avatar!!! Thanks a bunch! He is sooo detailed!


----------



## Indigo Betta

you are very welcome! i see what you've done with your avatar i'm flattered:-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

Okay.... So you know how I said I'd tell you when she has her babies on pg 13 of this thread? OMG!!! Her due date is TODAY and she looks ready! Sometime within the next week, I'll have fry!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay!:-D Please post pictures when she has them!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Of course!


----------

